# Puppy Party Accomodations



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For those of you who are coming from far away, I'm working on getting a price for a three bedroom house. It's actually a duplex and Nanci usually rents out the upstairs 2 bedroom unit. The owner has been VERY generous in the past - hopefully he'll let us rent it for just Friday and Saturday nights and not the entire week. As soon as I find out if it's OK, I'll let you know the price. 

The only thing is....I'm leaving for Maryland this afternoon!!!:w00t: I'll try to keep up with my new IPhone if it'll work for me...

Would anyone be interested in going in on this? If the owner is willing to go along with this, you'll have to put a deposit on it to hold it.

Let's all cross our fingers this all works out :thumbsup:


EDIT: Just wanted to assure Suzi and Nida and Brenda that they are staying at my house. I wish I could put everyone up. This was a first come, first serve thing....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes. I am interested.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i am interested too--or any nearby pet friendly hotels?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I also asked Leslie and she said she would be interested. If we get enough people maybe we can all split the rent on a house for the weekend. It could be the Jersey Shore version of Nationals!

Pat....are there any oceanfront homes that are rentable for the weekend?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm interested!!! for sure


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> I also asked Leslie and she said she would be interested. If we get enough people maybe we can all split the rent on a house for the weekend. It could be the Jersey Shore version of Nationals!
> 
> Pat....are there any oceanfront homes that are rentable for the weekend?


 
Tammy! Ocean front?????? I was looking for cheap! ....I mean good prices!!!! LBI is pretty expensive!!!!!!!! I go back to work tomorrow and will check on more lodging..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL! I know I know...I was really being far fetched with that one LOL! But with this economy I was thinking maybe all summer/oceanfront rental owners might be having a hard time getting their places rented out. Just throwing it out there for an oceanfront house. I know most are weekly rentals anyway...but you never know if one pops up. No biggie!! I was just being hopeful anyway LOL! Who wouldn't love waterfront for the weekend!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> LOL! I know I know...I was really being far fetched with that one LOL! But with this economy I was thinking maybe all summer/oceanfront rental owners might be having a hard time getting their places rented out. Just throwing it out there for an oceanfront house. I know most are weekly rentals anyway...but you never know if one pops up. No biggie!! I was just being hopeful anyway LOL! Who wouldn't love waterfront for the weekend!


 
LOL just here "listening" and laughing at this back and forth....but yes can't argue there, oceanfront sounds nice! ask and ye shall receive!! maybe


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh - now I'm getting tempted. But I don't want to take a spot from someone who's from far away. So put me on a back burner. I'm also bringing Liza down so don't want to leave her and Dolce high and dry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The house I'm looking at right now is a duplex. Nanci usually rents the upstairs.....and this year she may be coming with Jennifer from New Mexico...that's her two bedroom unit. The downstairs is three bedrooms....which is currently rented by an owner rental. It may not be available until Saturday night - which is good for NY people. 

This is good, but not for people coming from further away, like Virginia or Maryland....

I must keep looking....for them...

So it looks like three bedrooms for NY people...that is good..right??? :thumbsup:

Sorry, I've had a little bit of wine by now...but people coming from far away will need Friday and Saturday nights....I'll work on that... I'll be at work tomorrow and will see what is available.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Being so many out of state friends are coming and we don't get to see each other often I think it might be fun to rent a house together and have longer to all hang out after the party is done at Pat's. I'm sure Pat will not appreciate us partying at her house all weekend LOL!!!!! I think this would be a fun option, but of course if it doesn't work out I'm fine w/driving back and forth too. Hopefully Erin will be coming down too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, here's where we are at the moment....

The 3 bedroom unit is rented the week before and the tenants don't have to check out until Saturday. This might work for the NY people who can drive here on Saturday, then go to the house from there on Saturday night after the party. (I've heard there's a chance the tenants may leave on Friday, but not sure yet).

I need to know how many people need a place for Friday and Saturday nights so I can get working on it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sue by all means if u r tempted u go for it ! Wouldnt want u to not join in on the oceanfront partying on my account lol , seriously though


Snowbody said:


> Gosh - now I'm getting tempted. But I don't want to take a spot from someone who's from far away. So put me on a back burner. I'm also bringing Liza down so don't want to leave her and Dolce high and dry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> sue by all means if u r tempted u go for it ! Wouldnt want u to not join in on the oceanfront partying on my account lol , seriously though


Pat and Liza -- I really don't think I'll stay overnight. I'm thinking that Jim will be coming with us so we'll be fine getting home Saturday night. Thanks Liza - but I sort of brought it up last night and I think a day trip would be best for us.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I need a place Friday night, Saturday night, and I need to get back with in airport range Sunday.. I'm still trying to figure out plans. With all of the summer students here - I might not be able to get away on Thursday and drive down with Nanci!  I need to figure that out soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> I need a place Friday night, Saturday night, and I need to get back with in airport range Sunday.. I'm still trying to figure out plans. With all of the summer students here - I might not be able to get away on Thursday and drive down with Nanci!  I need to figure that out soon.


Jen, I'll have one of my friends look for another house....after this weekend in Dallas I gotta get moving on getting organized!!! 

Like collecting everyone's email address so it's easier to communicate with each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> LOL! I know I know...I was really being far fetched with that one LOL! But with this economy I was thinking maybe all summer/oceanfront rental owners might be having a hard time getting their places rented out. Just throwing it out there for an oceanfront house. I know most are weekly rentals anyway...but you never know if one pops up. No biggie!! I was just being hopeful anyway LOL! Who wouldn't love waterfront for the weekend!


Tam, if you can find a rental for ocean front, I am down!! LOL!! I think Leslie will be too..hehe....she doesnt know it yet though......lol....:thumbsup:

please let me know!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> Tam, if you can find a rental for ocean front, I am down!! LOL!! I think Leslie will be too..hehe....she doesnt know it yet though......lol....:thumbsup:
> 
> please let me know!!!!


Yes! Spoked to Leslie and she is in. :chili:Jennifer is also flying in from New Mexico so she's also in.:chili: I asked Pat to price out oceanfront rentals but I know she is in Dallas now and she also said oceanfront rentals may be outrageously priced, but let's keep our fingers crossed. 

I would like to stay down there Fri and Sat nights. Will you go in on the house even if it's not oceanfront?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sooooo....guess who's made arrangements to finally make it to one of Pat's fabulous puppy party's! :chili:

Let's just pray gas doesn't go up any higher! :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sooooo....guess who's made arrangements to finally make it to one of Pat's fabulous puppy party's! :chili:
> 
> Let's just pray gas doesn't go up any higher! :w00t:


 
No way really?!?!?! I am working so hard to get there and you just gave me even more incentive!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> No way really?!?!?! I am working so hard to get there and you just gave me even more incentive!!!


Yep!! And you better be there gf because it says on the list that you were going and one of the reasons I wanted to be sure and make it there this year. 

Maggie (Sweetness & Tessa's mom) and I are driving out with 4 fluffs. Zoe will stay home with G'ma & G'pa. She'll be happier there.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sooooo....guess who's made arrangements to finally make it to one of Pat's fabulous puppy party's! :chili:
> 
> Let's just pray gas doesn't go up any higher! :w00t:


OMG!!! Really??? That's awesome, Crystal! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!! Really??? That's awesome, Crystal! :chili:


Can't wait to meet you and everyone who I've become internet friends with! I just hope my Jett is nice to your Bailey. He can be a bit snippy with boys that aren't white and bigger. He's my racist boy. :blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Can't wait to meet you and everyone who I've become internet friends with! I just hope my Jett is nice to your Bailey. He can be a bit snippy with boys that aren't white and bigger. He's my racist boy. :blush:


I'm sooo excited to meet you and Callie and Jet too!!! :chili:
I hope Bailey and Jett get along too!! Last weekend, he was at a little dog meetup at our local dog park...and loved playing with the smaller yorkies there. He kept rolling on his back in front of them and touching noses with them! Maybe he'll win Jett over with his antics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sooooo....guess who's made arrangements to finally make it to one of Pat's fabulous puppy party's! :chili:
> 
> Let's just pray gas doesn't go up any higher! :w00t:


GET OUT OF TOWN, CRYSTAL:chili::chili::chili: 
Well obviously you are. :yahoo::yahoo: I can't wait. I have been wanting to meet you for sooooo long and kept wishing for a shoot at least in Chicago. This is going to be the best party, EVER!!:rochard::rochard::walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm sooo excited to meet you and Callie and Jet too!!! :chili:
> I hope Bailey and Jett get along too!! Last weekend, he was at a little dog meetup at our local dog park...and loved playing with the smaller yorkies there. He kept rolling on his back in front of them and touching noses with them! Maybe he'll win Jett over with his antics!


Me too. I'd hate for Jett to look like a bully. :innocent: He'll be fine once he gets to know him. He always is. And they may hit it off right away like he does with most others. 



Snowbody said:


> GET OUT OF TOWN, CRYSTAL:chili::chili::chili:
> Well obviously you are. :yahoo::yahoo: I can't wait. I have been wanting to meet you for sooooo long and kept wishing for a shoot at least in Chicago. This is going to be the best party, EVER!!:rochard::rochard::walklikeanegyptian:


Why yes as a matter of fact I really DO need to get out of town! That's why I'm coming!! Can't wait to meet you and my boy Tyler. :wub: I really can't wait!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That's awesome Crystal!!Can't wait to meet you,Maggie and fluffs.:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, there goes my top secret guest!!!!! Well Suzi can't come and I was really bummed........was really looking forward to meeting her and Josey....:huh:

Then Crystal said she was coming.....so....cool!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- there's going to be "standing room only". Wish I could be there.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Whoops, there goes my top secret guest!!!!! Well Suzi can't come and I was really bummed........was really looking forward to meeting her and Josey....:huh:
> 
> Then Crystal said she was coming.....so....cool!!!!!



Ohhhhhhh darn! That would have been fun to keep it a secret. People would have never guessed that someone from so far away would come. And there are TWO of us crazy people!!

I wish Suzi could make it too. I was really looking forward to meeting her and Josey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, man! Crystal beat me to it!!!

Yes, we're doing our own version of "Thelma and Louise go to the Dogs" :w00tminus the cliff of course) and making it a real road trip. I'm so excited about this, I keep giggling to myself!!!!!

Looking forward to meeting all of you wonderful ladies!!!:chili::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

shhhhhhhhh....you guys were my surprise!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Whoops, there goes my top secret guest!!!!! Well Suzi can't come and I was really bummed........was really looking forward to meeting her and Josey....:huh:
> 
> Then Crystal said she was coming.....so....cool!!!!!


 

oh that's right that means Josey won't be there either : ( the little coco malt. that's disappointing too! - yep I knew they were coming too LOL. can't keep a secret.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Oh, man! Crystal beat me to it!!!
> 
> Yes, we're doing our own version of "Thelma and Louise go to the Dogs" :w00tminus the cliff of course) and making it a real road trip. I'm so excited about this, I keep giggling to myself!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting all of you wonderful ladies!!!:chili::aktion033:


Do you think we may meet a really handsome cowboy along the way??

Aw heck as excited as I am, there's no way I could've kept this secret for that long. :innocent:

Maggie, we'll be the giggle girls on this trip. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *Do you think we may meet a really handsome cowboy along the way??*
> 
> Aw heck as excited as I am, there's no way I could've kept this secret for that long. :innocent:
> 
> Maggie, we'll be the giggle girls on this trip. :HistericalSmiley:


Yeah, Crystal. *Brad Pitt-bull* :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love it that you and Maggie are coming. :chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like a LOT of fun arty: arty: wish I could be there.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow crystal and maggie , woo hoo , its going to be so so cool meeting u all .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Yeah, Crystal. *Brad Pitt-bull* :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love it that you and Maggie are coming. :chili::chili:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, this party just went up a notch! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Crystal, this party just went up a notch! Can't wait to meet you!


Are you bringing Miss Sweet Bow Lips Bonnie Marie?? 

I'm having a hard time getting stuff done that I need to do since I've made my decision to come because my mind is always drifting off to the puppy party. :innocent: I can't wait to finally meet everyone!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

cant wait to meet you Crystal!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

pat--sorry have been delinquent in responding! i am still debating...do u have options for Sat stay? pls msg me on fb...im out of pocket from 2pm tonight til tm. but i do have my phone..u can call me! XOXOX


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Are you bringing Miss Sweet Bow Lips Bonnie Marie??
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting stuff done that I need to do since I've made my decision to come because my mind is always drifting off to the puppy party. :innocent: I can't wait to finally meet everyone!!


 I will be bringing the monster but will probably end up keeping her on my lap, since she's unreliable around other dogs!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Whoops, there goes my top secret guest!!!!! Well Suzi can't come and I was really bummed........was really looking forward to meeting her and Josey....:huh:
> 
> Then Crystal said she was coming.....so....cool!!!!!


 
Pat, I can't thank you enough for being so generous and having such a huge heart....by opening your home to Josey and myself and offering a nice pick up/welcome at the airport, too....but, my husband's family is having a family reunion the same weekend! :crying 2::crying: They always have it in July and decided to switch it earlier in the season this year.  My husband's stepmother/dad and hubby's two half brothers are flying in for the event from Sweden. I haven't seen my two brother-in-laws from Sweden for a couple of years. Also, hubby's grandparents came to the U.S. from Germany, so, some of his relatives are making the trip, too. It's going to be a big event this year. Hubby is so sweet and actually told me to go on to Pat's party and have fun. But, his grandma was really irritated with me for not being there. Oh, not because I wouldn't be there! But, she said JOSEY must be there!! True story, she said I could go, but, leave Josey behind! :w00t: :w00t:  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

I know everyone is going to have a fabulous time. I will be there in spirit and will sure miss meeting everyone and their adorable fluffs! Can't wait to hear all about it! Have a drink for me! arty:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Best news I heard all weekend was when I found out from Crystal that she and Maggie are coming!!!!!! Beyond excited!


----------

